# Camo Rifle



## grips (Mar 25, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone had pointers on painting a sniper type rifle. I know you can get patterns and designs to make it look professional. I was also thinking about doing a wrap - something like this www.camo4u.com - has anyone worked with that kind of stuff. Any pics would be helpful if you have them.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I've always thought about doing it to my AR, but never had the guts. If no one here responds, there are lot of articles out there on how to do it if you Google it.


----------



## XD9OD (Jan 30, 2007)

I know this is a few months old, but here goes:


















































It started with a couple coats of plastic primer. It's clear, so making sure you've coated the entire weapon is tricky. Then khaki over the entire gun. I removed the bolt and CH, red dot, VFG, light, and masked off inside the gun to make sure no paint got inside the barrel. I also masked off the FCG on the lower receiver to make sure nothing got "painted shut" in there.









Then pine needles. You'd be surprised how quickly you can paint a camo pattern over a rifle. It'll cost you about $20 to get the primer, and 3 colors of flat forest green, earth brown, and khaki. Most rifles I've seen were done the opposite of mine---khaki was the final color to allow the green, brown, and black through, and you can really get some nice looking work on it. Experiment on some wood prior to actually painting. Again, if you want to use leaves and such you can, but pine needles gave me the best looking appearance. I literally tried about 10x before deciding to go through with it. Good luck!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Looks great! :smt023

I still don't think I'd have the guts to do it mine.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Great job! Looks fantastic.



Todd said:


> I still don't think I'd have the guts to do it mine.


Me either...mmm...maybe that Mosin with the repaired stock that I only paid $70 for...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

bruce333 said:


> Me either...mmm...maybe that Mosin with the repaired stock that I only paid $70 for...


You know, that's a really good idea. Maybe I could get a cheap "beater" rifle and give it a try versus using my $2k AR as a lab rat. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

bruce333 said:


> Great job! Looks fantastic.
> 
> Me either...mmm...maybe that Mosin with the repaired stock that I only paid $70 for...


Oh'Oh..Now the Mosin Nagant purists will go after you Bruce accusing you of Bubbaizing the Mosin Nagant...


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm planning a Dura coat job to my AR but am wanting to get enough stuff to do a few different weapons all at once (not all camo). I had a guy do a Mossberg 835 a while back and was really happy with how i turned out. I'm going to be doing the next job myself but want to get a couple practice guns to try it first. A local shop here usually always has a couple beat down old shot guns and the like. I wont feel so bad if I mess those up..heh

I'm figuring the air brush will give me the look I'm wanting with no real hard lines to the design.


----------



## mels95yj (Nov 25, 2008)

I found this a while back and saved it. Pretty much tells ya what paint to buy and shows ya step by step how to do it. Pretty cool.

Painting a rifle

Mel


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Ooooooh I want to try it so bad. Maybe I will get some Air Soft knock off at Wally World to practice on.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I like the Digital ACU look also










Krylon is the paint to use from what I have read - My luck I'd paint it and then loose it in the woods.:smt082


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Well I got my paint and some water guns that my kids don't use. This week sometimes I'm going to give a few test runs a try. Not going to bother taping or anything, just want to see how certain colors and patterns come out with different base coat colors. If all goes well, I'll try the AR. If not, then it stays a "black rifle".


----------



## XD9OD (Jan 30, 2007)

Todd said:


> You know, that's a really good idea. Maybe I could get a cheap "beater" rifle and give it a try versus using my $2k AR as a lab rat. Hmmmmmm.


Use a block of wood first. try your patterns on perhaps a 1x8 or 1x10 and use different leaves, twigs, and pine needles if you have any. I spent probably 10 hours practicing before I got what I wanted on the board and then I was confident enough to go to the gun. it's tricky getting all the curves and stuff.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I tried it on a old water gun I found in the garage. Not too thrilled at my artistic abilities. I'm going to try the piece of wood next. If I still suck after a few tries with that, no way I'm taking the spray can to my AR.


----------

